# 

## 777

.  .    ,     .  10   . 
 .     ????      ?
.     ,        .   ,    .

----------

*777*,      ?      28   ? 
     .

----------

> ?


    14 ..,           .

----------


## 777

**,     ,   .         (  ???)     3        -   -   ?   3-  .        .    28,  21 -      .    .

----------

> 14 ..,


   ?




> (  ???)


  :Biggrin: 
  , -     ,    28 ,   1-2 .
  ,

----------

> ?


     14 ,      ,    ( .        )

----------


## 2007

> ?      28   ?


    ,     . ((
      6   ,     ...

----------


## ann67

> 10   .


     .

----------


## 2007

> .


  .

----------


## nitka

....     .  ....

----------


## ann67

.          .  ,  .

----------


## 777

> 


   .       ,     ()  ???? 
       .




> 


 !!!    ,     ,  .       .

----------


## 2007

> .


 



> ,  ,   10-  ,   ,          :
> 
>         ;
>     ,   .


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/433711/#op230662

----------


## 777

*2007*,   ,      .

----------


## olga-osina

> 


    ?

----------


## liudmilka_d

> .       ,     ()  ???? 
>        .


   ""???
   ..
  19 ,
25  
   1 
    ,     .

----------

> ?


  .    .      ,     .    ,  .        .   -      .    ,  .

----------

,       :   .,    ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


 " "  .

----------

> " "  .


,    ,  -, ?        .  ,      ?    .

----------

**,  ,     911767-6

   ,      ,   .

----------

> ,       :   .,    ,   .


      .      ?   .       .

----------

**, 



> 2)   11:
> )   22  :
> "22.  ,   10-  ,    ,         ( ,   * -* ,                )  :
> 1)     ;
> 2) ,   .";

----------

> **,  ,     911767-6
> 
>    ,      ,   .


     .     .

----------


## 2007

> .


   ,

----------

*2007*,   ,      :  ,          ...     ,       ...

----------

> ,


    .   -     .       ,        .         .        ? ,  .

----------

**,     ,         .

  ,      .    -     ,    .

  ,    .

----------

> " "  .


          ?

----------

> **,     ,         .
> 
>   ,      .    -     ,    .
> 
>   ,    .


---,

----------


## Lenik

> ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,         .


 . ,   :Wink:    ,    ,           .
- ,     .   ,        ((

----------


## 2007

> 


 ,     )))

----------


## Lenik

> ,     )))


    -      ,     -     ,          ,        ,       ,

----------

> ,          ,        ,       ,


+1  :Drinks:

----------


## Fraxine

,        ,     99,99%?

----------

> 


   ? -

----------


## olga-osina

> ?


 :Super:

----------

**,    ...        "",       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     -     ,         ,        ,       ,


+2  :Drinks: 

   .    ,        .       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ? -


,        :Frown: .     9  .  ,      ""  .         -    (    " ",     ,    ,       ).

----------


## ann67

.       ,     ,      .                  ...

----------

!

         !

----------

> ,


 ,

----------


## liudmilka_d

> ,        ,     99,99%?

----------


## Lemori

> .


         25,  ,  10-

----------


## 2007

> 25,  ,  10-


.  3   ,       .     /   -  .      .

----------


## Lemori

> +2 
> 
>    .    ,        .       .


     .          ,        :Mocking:

----------


## .

*Lemori*,      .    .       -?  :Frown:

----------


## Lemori

> -?


  :Wow: 
       10 ,       ?       )))

----------


## ann67

? 
    .           .    .            .               .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !
> 
>          !


 , ,   ,      ,   ))

----------

,              ,        (     )    15 ,     ,     ,   ,    ,      ,    ...
   ,     :Smilie: ,   , .

----------

> .  3   ,       .


   : 1       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## olga-osina

> : 1       ,


)))

----------

:     30.01.16  10.02.16 (      ).        . 
      ,    .          .             ?  :Wow:

----------

> . ,     ,    ,           .
> - ,     .   ,        ((


 .  . ,     ,        .

----------

> ,


     .    .      .

----------

> 


  .     .       .    ,    .       .

----------

> -      ,     -     ,          ,        ,       ,


, ,    ..   -    -2.   ..

----------

> 


  :Clapping:

----------

> , ,    ..   -    -2.   ..


        ?  ,  -    .      .

----------

-          ?
      ?

----------


## katrom

> : 1       ,


 . 
  ,      (    ),          ,  ?

----------

> . 
>   ,      (    ),          ,  ?


  , ,   .        .

----------


## katrom

> , ,   .        .


 ,  .

----------

> . 
>   ,      (    ),          ,  ?


  ,   ?    - , ,        .
   ,        ,     .     ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Fraxine

.   -  (         )      ?

----------

> .   -  (         )      ?


  ?

----------

> 


  :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

,         .    -?  ,       ,    -   , ,   :Smilie: .

----------


## .

> -?


 -?          .  ,     ,       :Frown:

----------

> ,         .    -?  ,       ,    -   , ,  .


 ,    ,      . -     ,   .       .     ,     .       .     .      .       ?          .  .

----------


## Kaplya_SS

.      ?

----------


## ann67

,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   ,   ,    -  ,   ..

----------

> ,   ,    -  ,   ..


,  -       .   .      ,     ?   .

----------

**, 



> There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  -


 , ,       ,    .

----------

> , ,       ,    .


         .      .

----------


## .

> .


   ,      .    .

----------


## Azel

,   ?

----------

-   .  ,            .       .    ,        .

----------


## Enic

? 

      , ,  ,    ,         .
   ."    , 500 ,  25-30 "          ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> -   .  ,            .       .    ,        .


-    .     ?

----------


## olga-osina

?    ???

----------

> ?    ???


        .

----------


## 777

.       ()   (    ?).   -  ,        ............    ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


,   ( ).
 = -:
    1  2016             ( ,    - ,       )   (. 2.2 . 11    1  1996 .  27- "  ()      ";      ).   :
	    ;
	,   ;
	  .
         10-  ,     (),        10   ( ). . .   29  2015 .  385-.
         ,   (,    )   :  ( ),   .
             ()             500 .      (. 4 . 17    )
      -       .

----------


## olga-osina

> ,   ?


, 2-

----------


## .

> ()   (    ?)


,  -         .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

, .   -  .    ,  .   .

----------

> ,  -         .      .


    300  .   -   ,      .

----------

,           ?    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

...

----------

> , .   -  .    ,  .   .


   ,  . -  ?

----------

.    -
 4  : 4.	
   :
(     - ,      ,      ,  - ,     ,  ,   ,        , , ,   ,        , , ,       )

      :     ?  :Wow:

----------


## 2007

> ?





> 


.

----------

,        .

----------

,   :yes:

----------

.  ,     ,    ,          .                     ?

----------

